# [Compiz] GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing... (résolu)

## palkeo

Salut,

J'ai réussi à activer l'accélération graphique, j'en suis très content (j'ai plus de FPS que sous ubuntu, pour un usage du processeur bien plus bas !), et, je souhaite avoir compiz, je l'ai donc installé, mais, ça ne fonctionne pas, avec deux possibilitées :

Soit, quand je fais "compiz --replace", il me dit :

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
```

Soit, quand je fais "compiz-start", je n'ai pas d'erreur.

Mais, dans les deux cas, je n'ai plus de décorations de fenêtre (le plugin est pourtant activé dans le gestionnaire de préférences de compiz), et je ne peux plus déplacer de fenêtre en faisant alt, en cliquant sur la fenêtre et en déplaçant la souris, je n'ai aucun effet, plus de programmes dans la barre des taches... Bref, c'est inutilisable...

J'ai regardé cette page, qui correspond parfaitement à mon problème, mais ça concerne xgl, que je n'ait pas, et j'ai essayé comme je pouvais les solutions proposées, ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Voici mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver "kbd"

   Option "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Configured Mouse"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "CorePointer"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Driver "intel"

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "UseFBDev" "true"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "FramebufferCompression" "false"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   # Enable offload of Motion Compensation (XvMC)

   Option "LinearAlloc" "16384"

   Option "Cachelines" "2048"

   Option "XvMCSurfaces" "7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Écran générique"

   Option "DPMS"

   #HorizSync 30-70

   #VertRefresh 50-160

   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Default Screen"

   Device "Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Monitor "Écran générique"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024_60.00"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "Default Layout"

   Screen "Default Screen"

   InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype" # This loads the font modules

   Load "glx"

   Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

EndSection
```

Voilà, et je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour résoudre ce problème... J'ai cherché, mais la plupart des solutions consistent à mettre LD_LIBRARY_PATH, ou LD_PRELOAD devant la commande pour lancer compiz, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, ou alors, ça fais exactement comme si j'avais fait "compiz-start"...

Merci d'avance.Last edited by palkeo on Thu May 01, 2008 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Et bien tu n'as pas très très bien cherché, car c'est le problème N°1 avec compiz-fusion, le soucis avec les bordures de fenêtre. Regarde la section astuce du forum, et surtout le Wiki Gentoo (que ce site devienne ta bible, padawan  :Smile: ).

----------

## Zazbar

Essayes en faisant ca avant de lancer compiz :

```
export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1
```

ca marchera peut etre,

++

----------

## palkeo

En fait, j'ai bien cherché sur google, mais je n'ai pas pensé à aller voir dans le sous-forum, j'ai donc cherché, et utilisé le script shell, qui à fonctionné...

Donc, maintenant, ça marche, mais il reste une légère imperfection :

Quand j'active compiz, et qu'une application est occupée, et met donc un autre curseur (comme le curseur sablier sous windows), il suffit que je passe mon curseur sur cette application pour qu'il disparaisse...

Par exemple, pour firefox, dès qu'une page se charge, le curseur disparait... Mais, il suffit que, pendant le chargement de la page, je passe sur un lien, le curseur change pour une petite main, et donc réapparait.

Je précise, que j'ai changé le thème du curseur, et que le curseur qui indique que l'application est occupée est le seul à être animé.

EDIT : C'est bon, après un redémarrage, il ne disparait plus.Last edited by palkeo on Thu May 01, 2008 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Tu as utilisé quel script shell pour faire fonctionner ton affichage?

----------

## palkeo

```
#!/bin/sh

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so \

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 \

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

sleep 2

emerald --replace &
```

----------

## titoucha

Ha ok je voyais un autre script, merci quand même.

----------

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !!

Je me permet de poster mon problème sur ce post...

J'ai aussi une erreur avec compiz depuis quelques temps que je n'arrive pas à corriger.

Au lancement de compiz :

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

 

Merci

Edit : Il faut désactiver la composition de Metacity

----------

